# new phone number



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok here goes. I hope this makes sense to somebody. First I apologize if this is in the wrong place I just don't know where else to post. I have agnex on vzw and decided I wanted to get a note 2. So I got the note 2 on a second line but I wanted to keep my original number so I had beat by switch the numbers. Here's where it gets weird. My regular number took fine to my note but the other number didn't take to the gnex. I'm assuming it's because I'm rooted and Verizon can't push the number through? I tried to wipe data/factory reset and flash a new rom but to no avail. Are there any geniuses out there that may know a way around this? Will I actually have to unroot and relock just to get a new number? Please anybody that may have had this happen, any incite would be great. Again I think that vzw can't push the number through cuz I'm rooted. Yarly this may be one for you; )


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Ok here goes. I hope this makes sense to somebody. First I apologize if this is in the wrong place I just don't know where else to post. I have agnex on vzw and decided I wanted to get a note 2. So I got the note 2 on a second line but I wanted to keep my original number so I had beat by switch the numbers. Here's where it gets weird. My regular number took fine to my note but the other number didn't take to the gnex. I'm assuming it's because I'm rooted and Verizon can't push the number through? I tried to wipe data/factory reset and flash a new rom but to no avail. Are there any geniuses out there that may know a way around this? Will I actually have to unroot and relock just to get a new number? Please anybody that may have had this happen, any incite would be great. Again I think that vzw can't push the number through cuz I'm rooted. Yarly this may be one for you; )


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Ok here goes. I hope this makes sense to somebody. First I apologize if this is in the wrong place I just don't know where else to post. I have agnex on vzw and decided I wanted to get a note 2. So I got the note 2 on a second line but I wanted to keep my original number so I had beat by switch the numbers. Here's where it gets weird. My regular number took fine to my note but the other number didn't take to the gnex. I'm assuming it's because I'm rooted and Verizon can't push the number through? I tried to wipe data/factory reset and flash a new rom but to no avail. Are there any geniuses out there that may know a way around this? Will I actually have to unroot and relock just to get a new number? Please anybody that may have had this happen, any incite would be great. Again I think that vzw can't push the number through cuz I'm rooted. Yarly this may be one for you; )


ha just did this today.I had a rooted and unlocked boot loader on my nexus and it wouldn't activate because it was rooted.So I had to unroot and relock the boot loader then they activated it fine.Was told I can now re root and unlock then flash away.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Droidx316 said:


> ha just did this today.I had a rooted and unlocked boot loader on my nexus and it wouldn't activate because it was rooted.So I had to unroot and relock the boot loader then they activated it fine.Was told I can now re root and unlock then flash away.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 I wonder if it would work if you hid root with ota root keeper then locked the bootloader with the lock\ unlock app in the play store
.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

The worker said it was because in the status area instead of Verizon wireless it said jellybelly or something so it wouldn't recognise it to activate

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I see. Guess you have to be stock good to know.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I had mine unlocked and running CM before I even went in for the simcard. There were no issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Delete


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

Just changed my wife's rooted gnex phone number 2 weeks ago. We called customer service and they did it over the air. It took about 15 minutes total.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thing was is I owned that phone before I upgraded to the s3 so I had to take the SIM card out of the nexus and put it in the s3 so I didn't have a SIM card for the nexus, that's why I had to go into the store to get a new one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

sabresfan said:


> Just changed my wife's rooted gnex phone number 2 weeks ago. We called customer service and they did it over the air. It took about 15 minutes total.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


were you running a custom rom?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Could have been they were sticklers at the store I went to.

©!Sent From My Verizon Galaxy S3 Powered By 7000mah Of Zerolemon Battery!©


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes jdx latest build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

sabresfan said:


> Yes jdx latest build.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thats just weird then. I could understand under the Assumption that I was rooted so vzw couldn't push an ota to my phone but if you were rooted and still got some sort of ota then I'm just confused. Idk

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

why wouldn't they be able to push an update just because you're rooted?

I'm starting to think everyone is a troll on here now... including me.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cuz I've never received an ota while running a custom rom so I figured along those same lines they wouldnt be able to push a new number. actually let me clarify. At first I thought it wouldn't matter but then when the new number transfer wouldn't go through I assumed that was the reason. I would keep calling but I'm afraid to tell them I'm rooted. I just don't know what to do except I guess just unroot and bring the phone in and raise hell

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

No need to unroot. I'm gonna switch my number in a few weeks. I'm just gonna call customer service and get a rundown on the available numbers for my area now and have them make that my number. You give it about 30 minutes reboot and the new number kicks in. I did have to *22899 my wife's gnex for the new number to sync but that's all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

See that's what I was hoping for but it's been days now and even when I reboot it just goes back to the same number. So now I have two phones that both say they have the same number. When I call the new number it says "the Verizon customer you are trying to reach has a voice mail not set up yet ". But obviously doesn't ring anywhere Cuz both phones have my original number. What's this thing you speak of with the*22-whatever?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

It updates the prl. Preferred Roaming List on the phone. It shouldn't be necessary to do this with a gnex because the sim card should be updating automatically after a reboot. I've read that it can fry a sim card but its what worked for my wife's phone. Try at your own risk. Her phone had the same message voicemail not set up. After manually updating the prl and rebooting her phone has worked great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

OK thanks I'll give this a try

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

OK so just spent an hour in Verizon and the guy was on the line with tech support and after trying multiple sim cards he finally figured out that the original switch fried the sim card and then trying to push the number again it got stuck between the fried sim card and something else so long story short he said keep the phone on for 24 hours and let the phone do it's thing and it will for sure be working so tomorrow I'll report back and let y'all know. Thanks again for all the help

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

Copy of my post from the Shiny thread here:

Activation[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] on custom ROMs is pretty hit-or-miss. Changing your number is an activation function. You're better off making a full NANDROID, copying it and everything else you want to save off the internal SDCARD partition to a PC and then flashing back to the factory image. The factory image flash will overwrite EVERYTHING, including the /data/media partition and any installed custom recovery so if it isn't backed up elsewhere it's GONE.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PLEASE DO NOT take it in to a Verizon store for help with a custom ROM on it. People doing this kind of thing is why Verizon now insists on locked boot loaders on their devices. Your first step when you have a problem like you are describing should be to take the phone back to BONE STOCK and see if the issue is resolved at that point (no need to relock the boot loader). If it isn't, THEN go to the store for help with the factory image still on it.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If reverting to factory and allowing it to reactivate fixes the issue you can copy your NANDRIOD and other /data/media files over to the phone, reinstall your custom recovery and restore right back to where you were with the activation still complete and working.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] *228/*22899 shouldn't be used on a 4G VZW device. It's not necessary, the phone should activate/reactivate the SIM by itself and using them can cause your SIM to end up stuck on a 3G service PRL or worse.[/background]


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah trust me I really wanted to bring it back to stock but I truly don't have access to a computer. I don't even need anything on the phone Cuz I'm giving it to someone else who doesn't root or ROM. I'm still kind of a noob so I don't know how to flash the stock image or where to find it. All I need is the phone to work. So going to vzw was really my last resort. I called customer service and they told me to go get a new sim card. So I did then came home and wrote my last post. It still says unknown phone number and unknown prl so I don't know what else to do now except go back to vzw. unless you could offer anymore advice I guess we shall wait and see. Thanks again

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Apparently they borked the connection between vzw's network and my phones ESN so they're sending me a new one.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

